# Please vote for my haunt name



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to say everyone came up with some really good names for my haunt in the other thread. I have narrowed it down to three names. Two names are from the other thread and one name I came up with from ideas I got from the other thread. Anyway please vote for the name you like for my haunt. I will have this poll up for two weeks. Thanks so much! Let the voting begin:

Just in case you don't know what kind of display I have here is an idea:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sure you have a few good names already because after viewing the video, I can't think straight! That was awesome. Too many favorites to pick just one. Sharon, would you mind if I borrowed the "will work for body parts" sign idea for my haunt? Can't wait to see this years' with the new "rockin" prop! :xbones:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

madmomma said:


> I'm sure you have a few good names already because after viewing the video, I can't think straight! That was awesome. Too many favorites to pick just one. Sharon, would you mind if I borrowed the "will work for body parts" sign idea for my haunt? Can't wait to see this years' with the new "rockin" prop! :xbones:


Of course you can use the "Will work for Body Parts" sign idea. I'm actually going to make the homeless lady into a zombie this year. She will still have the shopping cart, but I think I will fill it up with brains instead of body parts.  Thanks for the compliment on my display. Also thanks for voting.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I got MY VOTE IN.....WOOF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Creepster I appreciate it.  I have a strange feeling what you voted for.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry about that.....I am usually more gentle, oh wait......what were we talking about?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Bloodcrest Manor was the only one that really seemed to fit. Good Luck with it!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

You have a great display! I love the video! I'm still trying to decide which name... they're all quite good.
ps. The gruesome photo op is brilliant!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Loved your haunt. Do you have any how-tos on your photo op?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

All 3 are great names, that was a tough choice


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I finally got a vote on the Twisted Terrors.  I guess it wasn't as good as I thought it was after seeing the results so far. Thanks for the compliments on my haunt. I am going to have a clown and zombie theme this year. They are my two favorite things, so why not have them in my haunt. As for the photo opportunity it is pretty easy to set up. I just cut a hole in a piece of wood. Stuffed some clothes and stapled it to the board. Added some gory objects and that was pretty much it. I am going to have one for kids this year and another one for adults. I'm going to do a different one for the adults so I will do a tutorial on it because I have had some request for it. Keep the voting coming we have another week in a half.  Thanks again!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I too love the photo ops you made! Great job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I am really surprised that Twisted Terrors only got five votes so far. LOL..one of the votes were mine. Anyway that is why I'm glad I had everyone vote, because I thought it was a good name before we voted.  Anyway the leader so far is BloodCrest Manor and it actually is rubbing off on me. I took a picture of my sign outside and was thinking I could change the Wave to Blood and have a picture of a haunted house on it next to the sign. Anyway I know the voting is still going on, but this is the picture I will convert into a scary logo. Oh and I'm going to invert the colors in paint so it looks dark and scary.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

BloodCrest Manor is still in the lead so I thought I would try somethings in paint. I still have a lot of work to do to it, but if BloodCrest Manor wins the than maybe I could use a picture similar to this for my haunt logo? What do you think should I add something or change it? Ideas would be great. Oh and I have ideas for the other names just in case if BLoodCrest Manor loses.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

All three names are great! I think Bloodcrest Manor is in the lead because it ties in your street name, and your props feature a good share of blood . I don't think you can go wrong with any of the names, you should use your favorite!

By the way, great job with the image!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I like Bloodcrest Manor too...


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted for BloodCrest Manor. I do like Twisted Terrors. I just think when the first thing some starts to say in their mind begins with blood. It starts them thinking fear right away. But no matter what you name it, you have a excellent display.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

A body part hanging from it wouldn't hurt.



Joiseygal said:


> BloodCrest Manor is still in the lead so I thought I would try somethings in paint. I still have a lot of work to do to it, but if BloodCrest Manor wins the than maybe I could use a picture similar to this for my haunt logo? What do you think should I add something or change it? Ideas would be great. Oh and I have ideas for the other names just in case if BLoodCrest Manor loses.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The sign looks cool.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok in two more days the poll ends and I'm thinking that it will be Bloodcrest Manor. Anyway I have been working on the sign and I added a body part like The Watcher suggested. I thought I would get everyones opinion on how the sign turned out and if I can change anything to improve it. Thanks again for everyones help on picking the name and helping me with my logo.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The sign in perfect! I love it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Nixie!  I wasn't sure if I made the arm too small, but if it was any bigger it wouldn't fit in the picture.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just voted.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the sign is very nice. So tell us, are you happy with it? Looking at your props I would say you have a very good eye for this.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Your sign is awesome and really ties into your haunt love it


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I would love to see a true (in my minds eye) Garden of lost souls... But your theme is more BCM or TT... Honestly, I'd go for Twisted Terror, myself & will vote accordingly, based off of your vids & pics. In person (pics can be deceptive) I don't know. I DO know that your haunt rocks!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

excellent vid & great haunt! 
I have cast my lot.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys and I will not officially call it Bloodcrest Manor until the voting is over. At first Bloodcrest Manor was not my favorite out of the three names, but it sort of grown on me. I figure since it had so many votes that I would start playing around with the logo. Twisted Terrors was my favorite, but I told myself whatever comes in first I would accept. I actually like all three names, so I'm happy with whatever the results are. Thanks again for the votes and compliments.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That looks great Joisey! Love the hand...should fit right in with your other props! Great job.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Thanks guys and I will not officially call it Bloodcrest Manor until the voting is over. At first Bloodcrest Manor was not my favorite out of the three names, but it sort of grown on me. I figure since it had so many votes that I would start playing around with the logo. Twisted Terrors was my favorite, but I told myself whatever comes in first I would accept. I actually like all three names, so I'm happy with whatever the results are. Thanks again for the votes and compliments.


You know you could use both. Set up a maze with some scares in it and call it Twisted Terrors. you could make a pvc frame.Slide them over some rebar and duct tape some black plastic to them.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It's official Bloodcrest Manor wins! Thank you so much for all your help. I think I will just use one name since I already put this name on my website. I actually really like it now.  Anyway check out the logo on the home page of my website. Thanks again!!!!

http://bloodcrestmanor.yolasite.com


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bloodcrest Manor is a very good fit, website looks great!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice website! I love the photo ops!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Fick and nixie.  I am happy with the website also. I'm still trying to figure out how to get the hauntforums link on it, but eventually I will figure it out.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great name and site JG! Looking forward to checking it out in the coming months...uh oh, only 114 days to go for the big day!!! Gotta get cracking myself!


----------

